# Blue Screen when using Crop in Develop module



## ShorterShots (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm using LR CC 2015.1.1   Sometimes when I'm in the Develop module and doing a crop, when I go to accept the crop (Done or just clicking on the Crop icon) I get a blue screen with two white diagonal lines on it. If I go back to Library module, my image is there, but when in the Develop module and I try to use the crop tool, I just keep getting the blue screen.  Other sliders seem to work fine in the Develop module.

This problem only occurs sometimes (i.e. not with all images).

Anyone have any suggestions as to what is going on and how to prevent it happening?

Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 27, 2015)

Sounds like a GPU issue to me. Make sure you have the latest drivers, and otherwise turn off the use of GPU acceleration in the Lightroom preferences. There are quite a lot of problems with this new feature.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 27, 2015)

Johan's right, that was/is a known GPU-related problem. Updating the video driver may fix the issue, otherwise you'll need to disable the feature (Preferences>Performance tab).


----------



## ShorterShots (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks Johan and Jim.  I have disabled the GPU acceleration in LR Preferences.


----------



## dlorde (Aug 27, 2015)

I read somewhere that enabling GPU acceleration is only likely to benefit very high resolution screens anyway - and it can even reduce performance on standard monitors. 

I had to disable it on my PC because it would hang and crash LR.


----------

